# Southeast Large Scale Train Show, Feb. 15-16



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
Shaping up to be the _BEST_ SELSTS EVER! *WOW* is all I can say about the siminars! Banquet has some *GREAT* door-prizes (like Bachmann starter sets, Bachmann 'Annie' loco, Aristo Loco, about 1 dozen Aristo cars, A custom made 'Silver Vista', tickets for Tennessee Central's 180 mile round trip Spring excursion, 2 family packs of Tennessee Valley Railroad Museum ride passes, etc. *SUPER*! You will see *FANTASTIC* club layouts and _live_ steam, too! And *MARTY COZAD* as guest speaker at the banquet. Wonderful, fantastic, great, extraordinary, marvelous, magnificent, and super just don't seem to be sufficient descriptors of this show. Everyone should make tracks for Perry next week. See y'all there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

We'll see you on Friday Afternoon!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted
 It just seems to strange to keep seeing my name.
I just got my hair cut and now I'm beautiful again. heheheh
My speedo's have shunk but I can still get them on.
My arm pit hairs are in brads.
 I think I'm ready. Just a regular everyday GRRer.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep and don't forget the door prizes.  As now it looks like about every one that attends the banquet will recieve one.  Now you cant beat a deal like that.  Later RJD


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Looking foward to attending my 3rd show in Perry. I am unable to attend the banquet but will be there as early as possible Saturday morning. Its about a 2.5 hour drive from home and with the time difference it looks like I will be getting up with the chickens./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif
I was wondering if there will be any 'official' MLS event or meet and greet. Would love to be able to talk face to face with the people I read about daily.  Just curious!!!
See you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff
Tallapoosa and Southern


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I am unaware of anything "official" but I hope to see you there....we are packing the camper today! 

cale


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

See y'all there (Saturday only for me)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Next year the show will be in May hooray.  Better weather and not interfering with Datona.  Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm out of here dudes , see ya at the show. 
Have your people call my people and we'll do lunch.


----------



## George Thomas (Feb 16, 2008)

It is 6:26 AM and i am headed out the door. Takes about 1.5 hours for me to make the drive.


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to far behind you George. 5:30a in Alabama. Its 2.5 hrs for me so I have to plan early. Will have my wife and youngest son in tow. They both are looking foward to  it. We have been the past 2 years but it is my sons first trip to Perry, after an hour or two you will find him sitting in a chair watching a layout ready to go home. He has been warned, I plan to wear our a pair of shoes today!
Hope to meet a few fellow MLS members there. I think I will wear my MLS name tag.
Jeff
Tallapoosa and Southern


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 02/12/2008 7:33 PM
Next year the show will be in May hooray.  Better weather and not interfering with Datona.  Later RJD

I guess thats cars not horses RJ    /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like SELSTS is the place to be!! I may have to try and make it over next year! 

One question, who made the "Silver Vista" prize?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Parkdesigner, 
Custom made by ME! Used LGB 2 axle European open observation car for stating point.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

Gotcha! Thanks Ted!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

See all the neat door prizes you folks missed.  Later RJD


----------

